
Earn IT Act threatens end-to-end encryption - just-juan-post
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2020/03/13/earn-it-act-threatens-end-to-end-encryption/
======
mr_toad
It’s not just encryption - although that might be the main first target. It’s
any conditions all that the government might arbitrarily decide to impose as
“best practices“.

I think anyone who’s worked in IT long enough knows that ‘following best
practices’ is a euphemism for ‘do it my way or else’.

